# Rockets @ Cavs | Game #59 | March 5th 7PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 59*_


*Houston Rockets* *(36-23) VS* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (34-25)*

_*Monday, March 5th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*




> The slumping Houston Rockets are about to receive a big lift.
> 
> Yao Ming is expected to return to the lineup for the first time since December when the Rockets visit the Cleveland Cavaliers on Monday.
> 
> ...


*Notes:*

- Should be a good one with Mcgrady vs James

- How will the Larry Hughes PG experiment work out in this game? 

- Can Shannon Brown continue to give us some punch off the bench? I think so :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron with the nice and-1. Solid start for him again.

Cavs struggling on offense overall so far tonight though


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Rockets make a shot at the buzzer. Ack.

Cleveland trails 19-20 after the opening quarter. The pace thus far is that of a slow, defensive dogfight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland with an 8-0 run. Brown taking the soul to the hole!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown for 3! His stroke looks much better, plus he has good arc these days.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland currently has 10 fast break points, while Houston has 0 fast break points. When Cleveland can get out and run, they have a significant edge.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 43-33 (10 point lead) at halftime. The Cavs closed the quarter strong.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i hope they can keep it up and extend the lead in the 2nd half, it would be nice to have some easy 4th quarters


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

strong start to the 3rd quarter, really controlling the glass


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

68-57 after 3 quarters, looks like another strong game from lebron and larry, through 3 quarters they have combined for 41 pts, 15 rebounds and 12 assists


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Donyell for 3!!!! LOL


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

okay remy, we'll allow that, there are only so few chances to say that anymore


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry is looking nice. Playing the point does wonders for his game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LostInGeorgia said:


> okay remy, we'll allow that, there are only so few chances to say that anymore


I remember when Donyell was in a funk and shot the ball off the side of the backboard. Ack! That was ugly. LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry and Sasha have switched bodies lol. Sasha 1-7 from the field today


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

remy23 said:


> I remember when Donyell was in a funk and shot the ball off the side of the backboard. Ack! That was ugly. LOL


still does not top the funk of a year that wesley is in, need i say it, layup blocked by the foam on the bottom of the backboard


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs two more assists for the triple double


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Houston still within striking distance. Can't afford these sloppy possesions


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron needs two more assists for the triple double


if he throws the ball off the backboard and catches it and dunks it in one motion is that considered an assist to himself? sometimes i think that's the only way he can get an assist


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> I remember when Donyell was in a funk and shot the ball off the side of the backboard. Ack! That was ugly. LOL


I remember when Eric Snow did that a couple of days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap down to 7 possibly 6 now


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

come on now, let's get the lead back out to double figures...has lebron sat down in the 2nd half?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Only 4 now. McGrady feeling it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get Snow out of there: offense clogging up


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

lebron needs to get back to attacking, get into the paint, no more jumpers


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

need pavs or brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't have Snow in there: offense is dying


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

only 2:34 left and up by 4, need to take care of the ball now and be smart


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

5 sec call! woot


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

pavs is not on his game tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible TO by Hughes blah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap 2 point game


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

huge play by z


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron from the sky! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

again! z playing well


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

detroit is down big with the 3rd almost over, might be able to pick up a game here tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ McGrady with 3!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to Lebron in the post or run him off a screen


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Well that was closer than should have been, regardless good win. I second the wtf: pavs and larry switch?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 91, Houston 85*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough tough win. Rockets were just destroying us on the glass, we need to get Gooden's head back on straight because we need his rebounding.

Larry seems alot more comfortable at the PG, maybe its the 2-guards role in our offensive system that's the problem. Now Sasha seems to have become a spot up shooter like Hughes looked previously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man look at the line from Larry & Lebron:

LBJ - 32/12/8 12/24fg
Larry - 22/6/7 7/15fg

Thats the DUO we want to see. Larry had that nice alley-oop to Lebron late in the game as well.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Trade Larry. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Trade Larry. :biggrin:


Increasing his trade value: like it


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Im a rocket fan good win. All i have to say if they are going to hand out superstar fouls they better give the other teams superstar fouls also. Yao was fouled so was T-Mac in the last min.All James had to do was jump and a foul was called. Alston foul was all ball. Not yalls fault its been happening ever since Yao has been with the Rockets.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rush said:


> Im a rocket fan good win. All i have to say if they are going to hand out superstar fouls they better give the other teams superstar fouls also. Yao was fouled so was T-Mac in the last min.All James had to do was jump and a foul was called. Alston foul was all ball. Not yalls fault its been happening ever since Yao has been with the Rockets.


I feel you're pain but you're barking up the wrong tree err team here. Sasha, Hughes, and even Lebron have to be mugged this year to get calls. We haven't had the superstar Wade treatment at all this season


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Alston belted Lebron across the head. That foul was clear as day.

Anyways. Good win. Closer than it should have been.

Both teams played hard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Tough tough win. Rockets were just destroying us on the glass, we need to get Gooden's head back on straight because we need his rebounding.
> 
> Larry seems alot more comfortable at the PG, maybe its the 2-guards role in our offensive system that's the problem. Now Sasha seems to have become a spot up shooter like Hughes looked previously.


Good points.

I think the trade talk got to Gooden. He's always and up down player but man he is has been pathetic


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> I feel you're pain but you're barking up the wrong tree err team here. Sasha, Hughes, and even Lebron have to be mugged this year to get calls. We haven't had the superstar Wade and *Dirk* treatment at all this season


I had to fix that. The refs have there head so far up there asses its sickning. But tonite they were up James. He had a CLEAR travel when he ran with the ball like he was playing football. I no refs miss calls but its pretty bad when they are pretty lopsided. Yao gets taken down?? ahh enough ranting.

It was all ball. But since it was James. Alston hit James in the head


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Rush said:


> I had to fix that. The refs have there head so far up there asses its sickning. But tonite they were up James. He had a CLEAR travel when he ran with the ball like he was playing football. I no refs miss calls but its pretty bad when they are pretty lopsided. Yao gets taken down?? ahh enough ranting.
> 
> It was all ball. But since it was James. Alston hit James in the head


All right man, settle down. You still shot more FTs than we did, even though T-Mac was firing jumpers all night. And that's including the intentional fouls at the end of the game. 

There were missed calls here and there on both sides. But the game was officiated fairly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't get it how is all-ball when Alston hit James in the head? Like Brandname said missed calls here and there but the game was officiated fairly. If I recall earlier in the game there was at least 3 time Lebron drove, got hit, and no call. The calls go to the aggresor and lebron kept going to the basket


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we need to follow this up with a quality game on wednesday, this could really get us going


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

seriously, if we manage a W over Detroit wednesday, I really think it'll give a huge surge to the Cavs


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I see that Rockets fans are whining about calls here as well. Fact is both teams had the exact same number of fouls called against them. I really didn't see any discrepancy between foul calls although I swear LeBron was getting molested when he went to the basket and there were no calls on those attempts. There has been alot of crying about the Hughes foul as well. Fact is, the Cavs were still up 3 at that point and the Rockets didn't even score another point.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Rush said:


> I had to fix that. The refs have there head so far up there asses its sickning. But tonite they were up James. He had a CLEAR travel when he ran with the ball like he was playing football. I no refs miss calls but its pretty bad when they are pretty lopsided. Yao gets taken down?? ahh enough ranting.
> 
> It was all ball. But since it was James. Alston hit James in the head


I guess you missed that blatant travel on McGrady where he switched his pivots also. Take off the rose colored and go back to your page with all the whining. I doubt very many Cavs fans care.

I don't think Gooden shot well, but overall he didn't play badly today. He made some very nice plays and frankly we were terrible on the defensive boards when he wasn't on the floor.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, the Rockets fans were pretty incensed when Yao went down. They were intimating that Z is a dirty player and tried to injure Yao.

If you go to their board, they have a link to the Youtube video that was from the Rockets broadcast that night. The announcers made it sound much worse than it actually was, claiming that Z "tackled" Yao. When clearly Z pulled his arms back after he stripped the ball.

I gave a full explanation of what I thought happened in the Rockets game thread, but they haven't responded yet. But overall, I just didn't see any bias in the officiating. I saw some bad calls and questionable non-calls, but they were plentiful on both sides of the ball. There wasn't any bias. 

If Rockets fans should be mad at anything, they should be mad at Tracy for firing ridiculous jumpers before trying to get into the offense. Really, he was chucking all night, and that's probably what prevented them from being able to pull it out. He was big down the stretch, but all those wasted possessions early in the game really caught up with them.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

anyone remember in the 4th quarter when shannon brown got the ball and eric snow ran into him? then brown got benched? snow is such a bum on offense...


----------

